# General > Biodiversity >  Common Seal Thurso River.

## Seabird

Not so many showing on the island this Winter, today i saw just 2.

Colin 
www.caithness-sea-watching.co.uk

----------


## gleeber

Ive seen as many as 10 over the past couple of weeks.

----------


## misha

i seen 8 yesterday!  :Smile:

----------


## Seabird

Many thanks  Misha and Gleeber my timing must be off i was starting to think something nasty had happened to them.

Colin.

----------


## Kenn

They have been there one day and not the next Colin, have seen a few in places that I have never seen them before during the last few months but always in small numbers or juveniles who are still finding their way about the coast,

----------


## Liz

Lovely photo Colin.  :Smile: 

So glad that Misha and Gleeber have seen more.

----------

